# Great "old school" car audio article



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.caraudiomag.com/features/0309cae_mx3/index.html

I read this a while back but stumbed on it again. I'm sure many people here will recognize one or more pieces of this guys system...or at least they remember drooling over photos of them.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Up until about a year and a half ago I had every issue from 1988 to 2005 and I remember that article. I LOVED the fact he went simple didn't do a flashy type of system.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

wow, strange. I hadn't picked up a copy of that mag in years but I was at a bookstore and the cover caught my eye and I remember reading about that car. Weird.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

nice setup, lmao @ that phone 

i like how he got all that gear in the trunk, and it still looks clean. ported JL sub too...


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

I remember that article to. IIRC, it was July or August 2003.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Lol I actually bought the 4 LP 452iq's used in that car a couple years ago. They were on the carsound forum for $75 each. The 5002 was also for sale and I passed on it, which was a huge mistake! For a while I had one each bridged to an mdt-33 tweeter and scan 15W in my old bronco. The 452IQ pics on ampguts are these same amps. 

I can't imagine using one of those on a pair of midbass drivers, they are only ~22WPC each and not underrated much... The article doesn't say what the 4th one was used for- I'm assuming for the 6.5" rear fill, but they may have bridged them to the front midbass (that would have been the better use of the amps, probably).


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

The article says he used one for 4 tweets, one for 2 4" midranges, and one for 2 6.5" midbasses. The final one must have been used for the rears since everything went through the processors.

That isn't much power but with proper tuning and crossover settings I'm sure it was enough. The midbass amp was probably a little over driven but if it is only playing midbass you wouldn't notice it all that much, especially with a crossover point closer to 80-100Hz (instead of 40-50Hz like people use today).


----------

